# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Salut de nous trois ! (Mes croisés Husky)

## Skunlonn

Bonjour à tous !

Petite présentation de mes deux loups.

Voici Skunk, né le 27 juillet 2010, le premier et l'amour de ma vie ! Husky croisé Malinois.

155495_1761489276448_1192543_n.jpg994803_10201547987840973_1477506456_n.jpg
10294337_10202569396328462_2764456444413312264_n.jpg14484665_10211289655336572_6931824306547594941_n.jpg
P1060369.jpgP1060409.jpg

Et voilà Skel'Onn, la dernière arrivée. C'est une croisée Husky, elle a été adoptée en refuge en début d'année.
Sa maman a été trouvée en forêt avec ses 8 petits, âgés d'une semaine environ, en pleine forêt et en plein mois de Novembre..

12523193_10208908013317010_8093529869612278990_n.jpg16398_10209682626361852_1659111900128566726_n.jpg
15319045_10211998362573810_4885872617604117379_n.jpg15337595_10211998361253777_5874123482793372552_n.jpg
P1060418.jpgP1050983.jpg

Voilà, vous connaissez ma petite famille !

Un grand bravo à ce site pour le nombre d'animaux qu'il aide et qu'il sauve chaque jour.

A bientôt !

12422355_10209467589706070_170857805_o.jpg

----------


## titia20090

Sont très beaux tes loulous! 
Sur la dernière photo, ils se la pètent un peu non? (surtout Skunk qui a l'air de la jouer "pose de ministre"). ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui très beaux, ces loulous.
Et le regard de Skel'onn, sublime !

----------

